# hi, new scottish lass here :)



## Staceyx

hello, my names stacey.. i'm 16 turning 17 next month i'm not really into proper training but i'm going to start going to the gym with my boyfriend (Ryan16) to keep fit & help get back my wee 6pack:thumb: lol, he also wanted me to join this so i can take interest in what he does:innocent:


----------



## RedKola

Hi Stacey  Welcome to the board  x


----------



## Staceyx

thankyou x


----------



## SK-XO

hiya


----------



## coflex

hey stacey. welcome


----------



## WRT

Welcome Ryan's mrs


----------



## Fragjuice

hello


----------



## Ryan16

yay you came on you little gay :thumb: lol! suppose i should keep with the thread..

welcome :innocent: <3


----------



## rs007

pmsl - schoolboy error Ryan - you actually encouraged your GF to come on here, with the amount of testosterone fueled pervs there are on here :lol:

Welcome Staceyx, I assure you I am not one of the aforementioned pervs, I am in fact, a closet gay - but don't tell my mrs


----------



## Staceyx

Ryan16 said:


> yay you came on you little gay :thumb: lol! suppose i should keep with the thread..
> 
> welcome :innocent: <3


awch weesht you:cursing: lol thanking you <3


----------



## Staceyx

rs007 said:


> pmsl - schoolboy error Ryan - you actually encouraged your GF to come on here, with the amount of testosterone fueled pervs there are on here :lol:
> 
> Welcome Staceyx, I assure you I am not one of the aforementioned pervs, I am in fact, a closet gay - but don't tell my mrs


oo great  he wouldn't stop pestering me:whistling: well helllo, its cool so is ryan.. trust me! lol your secrets safe with me:lol:


----------



## Ryan16

rs007 said:


> pmsl - schoolboy error Ryan - you actually encouraged your GF to come on here, with the amount of testosterone fueled pervs there are on here :lol:
> 
> Welcome Staceyx, I assure you I am not one of the aforementioned pervs, I am in fact, a closet gay - but don't tell my mrs


pmsl so true! thought it would be a laugh having her on since shes always snooping without a profile, oops did i give away the secret  :lol:


----------



## Raptor

Hi Stacey.. your bf is a top bloke


----------



## Staceyx

Ryan16 said:


> pmsl so true! thought it would be a laugh having her on since shes always snooping without a profile, oops did i give away the secret  :lol:


i dont even know what you talking about:confused1: ha well some of the posts are quite interesting if i must say so myself:thumb:


----------



## Staceyx

The Raptor said:


> Hi Stacey.. your bf is a top bloke


hello :innocent: ! he is that lol


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> pmsl - schoolboy error Ryan - you actually encouraged your GF to come on here, with the amount of testosterone fueled pervs there are on here :lol:
> 
> Welcome Staceyx, I assure you I am not one of the aforementioned pervs, *I am in fact, a closet gay - but don't tell my mrs*


Sometimes I do wonder if you are an actual gay... :mellow:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hahaha..... hiya chick welcome along


----------



## WRT

RedKola said:


> Sometimes I do wonder if you are an actual gay... :mellow:


He is:whistling:


----------



## WRT

Dan B said:


> Hiya Stacey whats your facebook gorgeous ?? xxx


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Staceyx

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha..... hiya chick welcome along


awcht thanks, means alot:innocent:


----------



## Staceyx

Dan B said:


> Hiya Stacey whats your facebook gorgeous ?? xxx


 :lol: i dont think ryan will be to happy about that eh..


----------



## Staceyx

ruaidhri said:


> ANOTHER addition to the ayrshire crew!
> 
> :lol: Welcome ryans bird


thanking you  were about in ayrshire ye from?


----------



## Ryan16

ruaidhri said:


> ANOTHER addition to the *ayrshire crew*!
> 
> :lol: Welcome ryans bird


North Ayrshire Massive init bruv!


----------



## Staceyx

Dan B said:


> Well if you ever want a REAL MAN you know where to find me bbe xxx


a real man? haha ok then:whistling:


----------



## Ryan16

Dan B said:


> Well if you ever want a REAL MAN you know where to find me bbe xxx


im guessing the sex offenders list ?


----------



## hotchy

Hi  x


----------



## Ryan16

ruaidhri said:


> Haha I'm not, just there's heaps of you southeners on the board lol.
> 
> I'm from Aberdeen but stay in Dundee now most of the time, usually means I'm far enough north to count as a sheepshagger :lol:


BAHHHHHH :bounce:


----------



## Staceyx

ruaidhri said:


> Haha I'm not, just there's heaps of you southeners on the board lol.
> 
> I'm from Aberdeen but stay in Dundee now most of the time, usually means I'm far enough north to count as a sheepshagger :lol:


aww i seee, my bad:lol:


----------



## Staceyx

hotchy said:


> Hi  x


hellllllo x


----------



## WRT

5 inch?


----------



## SK-XO

WRT said:


> 5 inch?


10 fcuk sake :lol:


----------



## Staceyx

WRT said:


> 5 inch?


somebody was rubbish at maths:whistling:


----------



## Staceyx

Dan B said:


> Thanks.....but i wanted Stacey to tell me :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


well yours is apparently 10 inch? but i'm hung like a horse me.. weres my red bars:confused1:


----------



## Staceyx

Dan B said:


> I dunno about red bars but i can sort you out a red fanny if you want.


desperate much:ban:


----------



## SK-XO

Dan B said:


> I dunno about red bars but i can sort you out a red fanny if you want.


Your back to 1 inch, too much ephedrine pallll!


----------



## Ryan16

Dan B said:


> I dunno about red bars but i can sort you out a red fanny if you want.


and i can sort you out with some broken bones and a court case for praying on young girls


----------



## big_jim_87

ffs another sweaty sock on the boared! ........ welcome i guess

lol


----------



## Ryan16

big_jim_87 said:


> ffs another sweaty sock on the boared! ........ welcome i guess
> 
> lol


now now jim be nice, thats my mrs :innocent: lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Dan B said:


> I dunno about red bars but i can sort you out a red fanny if you want.


look er you fukin little looser! dont talk to some ones girl like that when they can read it its fukin rude and disrespctfull you prob couldnt even cause a red fany with barbed wire raped round your little nob! now fuk off!


----------



## Ryan16

Dan B said:


> Haaa dont kid yourslef little'n you wont be touching any bones apart from your dads :lol:
> 
> And shes legal mate theres nothing you can do. :thumbup1:


damn your just to smart for me  although there is such a thing as consent needed :beer: so in other words, keep dreaming son :thumbup1:


----------



## Staceyx

big_jim_87 said:


> look er you fukin little looser! dont talk to some ones girl like that when they can read it its fukin rude and disrespctfull you prob couldnt even cause a red fany with barbed wire raped round your little nob! now fuk off!


go jim :thumb: lol & sweaty socks? :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87

Staceyx said:


> go jim :thumb: lol & sweaty socks? :confused1:


your from scotland? jock-sweaty sock? never heard that one? its what we call you lot down er in england lol


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> your from scotland? jock-sweaty sock? never heard that one? its what we call you lot down er in england lol


ya and us up here, we just call you english cnuts! :lol:


----------



## Staceyx

big_jim_87 said:


> your from scotland? jock-sweaty sock? never heard that one? its what we call you lot down er in england lol


mm thats a new one im afraid:huh:? nice of yous though:thumbup1: haha


----------



## WRT

SK-XO said:


> ya and us up here, we just call you english cnuts! :lol:


But surely Jim's from Ireland being a leprichaun and all :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> ya and us up here, we just call you english cnuts! :lol:


lol i know but we are just so much nicer and have manneres lol cnut!


----------



## SK-XO

WRT said:


> But surely Jim's from Ireland being a leprichaun and all :lol:


lol

all this abuse he is getting he will be in The Sun tomorrow for another roid rage murder :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

lol everybody reps a fit bird when she comes on.

i should have an avi of my t*ts. id be full bar in no time.

welcome madam, by the way.


----------



## big_jim_87

WRT said:


> But surely Jim's from Ireland being a leprichaun and all :lol:


oil fook yer ass giant mun....leprichaun lol

i tryed to say in irish ill fuk your ass giant man


----------



## SK-XO

lol cons irish to, wheres that big fker been hiding?


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> lol
> 
> all this abuse he is getting he will be in The Sun tomorrow for another roid rage murder :lol: :lol: :lol:


WHAT DID YOU SAY YOU CNUT! AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MAKE ME SO MAD! not the thousands of mg of drugs in me its just you! :lol:


----------



## Staceyx

deeppurple said:


> lol everybody reps a fit bird when she comes on.
> 
> i should have an avi of my t*ts. id be full bar in no time.
> 
> welcome madam, by the way.


 :lol: :lol: thankyouuu


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> lol cons irish to, wheres that big fker been hiding?


not er for like a week or more now maybe not on line as in irland? maybe not at a place with a comp?


----------



## Ryan16

deeppurple said:


> lol everybody reps a fit bird when she comes on.
> 
> i should have an avi of my t*ts. id be full bar in no time.
> 
> welcome madam, by the way.


lmao well i was just being nice since it is the mrs, she should count herself lucky :lol:


----------



## WRT

Ryan16 said:


> she should count herself lucky :lol:


So should you, punching above your weight a bit there fella :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

Ryan16 said:


> lmao well i was just being nice since it is the mrs, she should count herself lucky :lol:


thats your bird?!?


----------



## Staceyx

Ryan16 said:


> lmao well i was just being nice since it is the mrs, she should count herself lucky :lol:


how should i count myself lucky cheeeky, i well deserved them!x


----------



## Ryan16

WRT said:


> So should you, punching above your weight a bit there fella :lol:


what you on about tom :lol: ?



deeppurple said:


> thats your bird?!?


yeah mate :tongue: guessing you didnt read the original post lol


----------



## Ryan16

Staceyx said:


> how should i count myself lucky cheeeky, i well deserved them!x


cause you just should :whistling:


----------



## Staceyx

Ryan16 said:


> cause you just should :whistling:


pfffft! watever:angry:


----------



## big_jim_87

Ryan16 said:


> *cause you just should* :whistling:





Staceyx said:


> pfffft! watever:angry:


agreed

lol i want you too but your a bit young for me buddy lol


----------



## deeppurple

Ryan16 said:


> yeah mate :tongue: guessing you didnt read the original post lol


why is she emailing me pictures of her bumbaclunge then?!?! :confused1:


----------



## Ryan16

big_jim_87 said:


> agreed
> 
> lol i want you too but your a bit young for me buddy lol


funny jim! lol yeah dont think shed like it anyway since your like the same age as her brother lol so it may creep her out!



deeppurple said:


> why is she emailing me pictures of her bumbaclunge then?!?! :confused1:


duno mate :confused1: shes creepy that way, always wanting me in there


----------



## Staceyx

deeppurple said:


> why is she emailing me pictures of her bumbaclunge then?!?! :confused1:


hiy you! a thought that was our little secret:cursing:!!!


----------



## deeppurple

Staceyx said:


> hiy you! a thought that was our little secret:cursing:!!!


email me some more. i like looking at barely legal vaginas.

ps. you need to shave


----------



## Staceyx

deeppurple said:


> email me some more. i like looking at barely legal vaginas.
> 
> ps. you need to shave


'barely'? i am:confused1: didn't have enough time today was a wee bit of a rush this morning.. i'l get that sorted soon:thumb: lmfao


----------



## deeppurple

Staceyx said:


> 'barely'? i am:confused1: didn't have enough time today was a wee bit of a rush this morning.. i'l get that sorted soon:thumb: lmfao


well m'dear i am 24 soon. so there is an age gap between us!

but it doesnt matter. if your love tunnel dont reak, we'll get on fine :thumb:


----------



## Staceyx

deeppurple said:


> well m'dear i am 24 soon. so there is an age gap between us!
> 
> but it doesnt matter. if your love tunnel dont reak, we'll get on fine :thumb:


sound:thumbup1: lol, aniways im off to bed! i cant keep up with all of yous i'm afraid, nighttttttt all :innocent: <3 xx


----------



## Ryan16

deeppurple said:


> well m'dear i am 24 soon. so there is an age gap between us!
> 
> but it doesnt matter. if your love tunnel dont reak, we'll get on fine :thumb:


as long as i get some anal beads!


----------



## SK-XO

lol tbh wait until the females of the board see this thread, your all gonna be blasted :lol: ! and negged for being "disrespectful"


----------



## deeppurple

Ryan16 said:


> as long as i get some anal beads!


ones used by my nan already in post man:thumb:

you might have to brush off some cobwebs and poocrumbs


----------



## big_jim_87

Ryan16 said:


> funny jim! *lol yeah dont think shed like it anyway since your like the same age as her brother lol so it may creep her out!*
> 
> duno mate :confused1: shes creepy that way, always wanting me in there


wtf are you on about nob drip! i was talking to you! im not interested in er! why would i be when i got pics of you showing abs n shyt lol just think if you were 1 yr younger id get done for being a internet pedo! lol


----------



## Ryan16

SK-XO said:


> lol tbh wait until the females of the board see this thread, your all gonna be blasted :lol: ! and negged for being "disrespectful"


i dont think they will lol, i think they will realise its a **** take :laugh: the fact im not flaming anyones a start as im rather protective over my mrs come serious matters :innocent:



deeppurple said:


> ones used by my nan already in post man:thumb:
> 
> you might have to brush off some cobwebs and poocrumbs


sweet :thumb:

i'l keep them on, mite make it better to use..


----------



## Ryan16

big_jim_87 said:


> wtf are you on about nob drip! i was talking to you! im not interested in er! why would i be when i got pics of you showing abs n shyt lol just think if you were 1 yr younger id get done for being a internet pedo! lol


i was joking lmao!, yeah that is true i am sexy :innocent: , lmao well technically not cause im 17 on friday so ide be turning 16 if i was 1 year younger so you would just be safe! sorta :lol:


----------



## WRT

Ryan16 said:


> im rather protective over my mrs come serious matters :innocent:


Doesn't she like that you're protective? In the past I've hit a midget paki, had a scrap with 2 lads at once and had another fight just because they've said some innapropriate comment to my mrs or grabbed her ar$e:lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

yea i would be but you wouldnt be safe on friday!


----------



## big_jim_87

WRT said:


> Doesn't she like that you're protective? In the past* I've hit a midget paki*, had a scrap with 2 lads at once and had another fight just because they've said some innapropriate comment to my mrs or grabbed her ar$e:lol: :lol:


lol good lad!


----------



## deeppurple

Ryan16 said:


> i was joking lmao!, yeah that is true i am sexy :innocent: , lmao well technically not cause im 17 on friday so ide be turning 16 if i was 1 year younger so you would just be safe! sorta :lol:


i take it you and your misses at your young pup age are still into barbie and ken then? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ryan16

WRT said:


> Doesn't she like that you're protective? In the past I've hit a midget paki, had a scrap with 2 lads at once and had another fight just because they've said some innapropriate comment to my mrs or grabbed her ar$e:lol: :lol:


shes scared incase i get the jail or something :lol: , mate if some cvnt grabbed my mrs' **** it would be the end of there lives, not trying to sound like a hard cvnt or anything but id go ape sh1t :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> yea i would be but you wouldnt be safe on friday!


ohh sounds like a sex threat!



deeppurple said:


> i take it you and your misses at your young pup age are still into barbie and ken then? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


no no, i like G.I Joe and shes into bratz :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16

fartooskinny said:


> what do you think is ideal male body?
> 
> Like Bradd Pitt in fight club or bigger?


ok pal, i'l bite, you may be a troll but you made me laugh that time, although not with you, at you :beer:


----------



## angieM

Hey, good luck with your goals chick from another scottish lass


----------



## sizar

oh dear ..

Welcome to the board


----------



## 1Tonne

lol, this thread made me wee a little. Funny as foook.

Good luck lass. Your fella = top bloke.


----------



## vlb

hi stacey,

i was going to start being a wideo to you but since your ryans chick (and he seems a top lad) i wont bother. 

welcome


----------



## vlb

WRT said:


> So should you, punching above your weight a bit there fella :lol:


haha

sorry i just noticed this...


----------



## ArZo

lmao one of the best welcome threads ever!!

Welcome along stacey. Im sure you will enjoy.

Watch that fella of yours he was offering to sponsor me in return for bummage  !


----------



## glasgow_mm

WRT said:


> Doesn't she like that you're protective? In the past I've hit a midget paki, had a scrap with 2 lads at once and had another fight just because they've said some innapropriate comment to my mrs or grabbed her ar$e:lol: :lol:


was this the culprit wrt? 




and welcome to the board stacey :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Am i the only one surprised that Weeman's not been on here yet???

Welcome along Ryans Lass. Have fun.

(and watch out for weeman! :whistling: )


----------



## kev74

welcome stace youll get some great advice from the guys on here . been here a month or so myself and had top advice


----------



## Geo

Welcome.


----------



## Cra16

big_jim_87 said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY YOU CNUT! AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MAKE ME SO MAD! not the thousands of mg of drugs in me its just you! :lol:


Real men measure there doses in grams 

Legendry intro thread btw


----------



## Cliff

fartooskinny said:


> what do you think is ideal male body?
> 
> Like Bradd Pitt in fight club or bigger?


This guy is hilarious!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

mikex101 said:


> Am i the only one surprised that Weeman's not been on here yet???
> 
> Welcome along Ryans Lass. Have fun.
> 
> (and watch out for weeman! :whistling: )


I was surprised at this also lol hes online too :lol:


----------



## Guest

His radar must be fu(ked with him being in comp prep.


----------



## stephy

glasgow_mm said:


> was this the culprit wrt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and welcome to the board stacey :thumb:


 Lmao, as soon as i read midget paki that wee guy came into my head aswell :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

mikex101 said:


> His radar must be fu(ked with him being in comp prep.


Yeah it must be, thank god she is safe for now :lol:


----------



## Guest

Welcome


----------



## SALKev

How did I miss this? Some of these replies are ace :lol: :lol:

Glad you're good with the banter, much more entertaining than Ry that's for sure...oh and welcome 

Cue weeman any minute now...


----------



## Ryan16

SALKev said:



> How did I miss this? Some of these replies are ace :lol: :lol:
> 
> Glad you're good with the banter, much more entertaining than Ry that's for sure...oh and welcome
> 
> Cue weeman any minute now...


You missed it cause you were sleeping! Lmao

Fvck you you cvnt :lol: you love me really!


----------



## DB

Dan B has been banned.. what a bellend

welcome Stacey


----------



## SK-XO

WRT said:


> Doesn't she like that you're protective? In the past I've hit a midget paki, had a scrap with 2 lads at once and had another fight just because they've said some innapropriate comment to my mrs or grabbed her ar$e:lol: :lol:


Good on you tbh. The amount of times I've seen a lad with his bird and a guy is hittin on her or feeling her @ss and the lad doesn't do fk all.

Worst case I've spotted was when this guy and his bird were together and the ex ran down the street and started pushing him and the guy was like "just have her" and ran off.... oh dear :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

DB said:


> Dan B has been banned.. what a bellend
> 
> welcome Stacey


Thanks DB much appriciated mate


----------



## SALKev

Ryan16 said:


> You missed it cause you were sleeping! Lmao
> 
> Fvck you you cvnt :lol: you love me really!


Cos' we all know sleep = muscle

Shame it's only when going to the gym :lol: :lol: but yes, I do like going to bed early otherwise fvcks me up for days! Doesn't do it when I'm out late though??

Yeah, I liked that Cutler story in the my dad's a bodybuilder thread :wink:

Nice move DB!


----------



## Ryan16

And i still get all my sleep  if i stay up later i get up a bit later! Simples lmao tho i should really stop it haha


----------



## Críostóir

Staceyx said:


> hello, my names stacey.. i'm 16 turning 17 next month i'm not really into proper training but i'm going to start going to the gym with my fat friend xxxxx to keep fit & help get back my wee 6pack:thumb: lol, he also wanted me to join this so i can take interest in what he does:innocent:


Hi and welcome


----------



## SALKev

Ryan16 said:


> And i still get all my sleep  if i stay up later i get up a bit later! Simples lmao tho i should really stop it haha


That's the thing though, I like getting up early and comfortably


----------



## Ryan16

Callofthewild said:


> Hi and welcome


Lmao thats brilliant :lol: youve got a sad nack for these poster things aint ya :laugh:?


----------



## Ryan16

SALKev said:


> That's the thing though, I like getting up early and comfortably


Yeah i do like that, just never seems to work  set about 4 alarms 10 mins appart just to get me up :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao thats brilliant :lol: youve got a sad nack for these poster things aint ya :laugh:?


Aye type whatever you want into google image and somethin always comes up


----------



## JB74

welcome stacey :thumb:

i see you have already been introduced to UKm lmao:lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

What's you BF Bri going to think of this Ryan?

I notice he has been conspicuous in his absence from this thread. :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Lmao dixie :lol: you make me laugh mate!


----------



## stew121

Hi


----------



## Staceyx

thanks for all the comments guys  didnt expect this to continue when i logged off at all! lol, much appreciated:thumb:xx


----------



## dixie normus

Staceyx said:


> thanks for all the comments guys  didnt expect this to continue when i logged off at all! lol, much appreciated:thumb:xx


Watch out for Bri, he will be jealous:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## bigbear21

greetings


----------



## Staceyx

dixie normus said:


> Watch out for Bri, he will be jealous:whistling:
> 
> :lol:


lol:lol: i've still to meet this bri.. :whistling:


----------



## Staceyx

bigbear21 said:


> greetings


.. earthling:confused1:? kidding lol hello


----------



## Tommy10

welcome aboard hen....enjoy....


----------



## hotchy

Staceyx said:


> hellllllo x


How are you  x


----------



## iron head case

Welcome to UKM Stacey


----------



## kingliam84

welcome to the forum


----------



## Jonsey

welcome to ryans other half


----------



## muscleuk

welcome


----------

